# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  VODAFONE

## COSTAST52

Η χειροτερη εταιρια που εχω συναντησει.
Απιστευτη καθυστερηση και ταλαιπωρια. Δεν βγαζεις ακρη με τπτ, σε πεταει μπαλακι ο ενας στον αλλο με την συμπεριφορα δημοσιοϋπαληλισκου.
Με το καλημερα, απο την προσπαθεια υποβολης της αιτησης. Αλλοπροσαλλες πληροφοριες απο τον καθε ενα που μιλησα. Αναρωτιωμουν που τους βρηκανε και τους βαλανε εκει να παιδευουν τον κοσμο. Αυτα στις πωλησεις.
Μετα απο 2 εβδομαδες αναμονης μετα την αιτηση για συνδεση σταθερης και ιντερνετ, μηνυματα - κλησεις κλπ με καλει ο τεχνικος και μου λεει ειμαι στη Νικαια που ειναι το σπιτι σας ? Λεω περιμενε να στο φερω - τι εννοειτε ? - το σπιτι μου ειναι στο Φαληρο !! 
Τον ειχαν στειελει στη Νικαια και ακομα προσπαθουν να με πεισουν οτι ο ΤΚ 18547 ειναι και σε αλλα μερη στην Ελλαδα. Αυτα απο το τεχνικο τμημα.
Τρεις μερες μετα, πολλες ωρες στο τηλ, πολλες υποσχεσεις παντοτε απο καποιον που ''εγω δεν ξερω, θα ενημερωσω να σας καλεσουν'' η συζυγος στο σπιτι να τους περιμενει χανοντας μεροκαματα εχω μηδεν ενημερωση. ΜΗΔΕΝ!!!!!!!!
Εχθες ηταν ετοιμο το τεχνικο τμημα να ξαναστειλει τεχνικο παλι στην Νικαια και για τεχνικο προβλημα στην συνδεση μου, συνδεση η οποια ακομη δεν εχει γινει.
Για να κρυψουν τη βρωμια κατω απ το χαλακι με καλεσαν σημερα απο τις ακυρωσεις για να ακυρωσω την αιτηση μου. Δλδ να κανω αιτηση σε καποιον αλλο παροχο και να περιμενω αλλες 2-3 εβδομαδες.
Απ οτι φαινεται η VODAFONE εχει μεγαλωσει πολυ και εχουν χασει την μπαλα και οι πιτσιρικαδες εκει μεσα εχουν καβαλησει το καλαμι. Ο μισθος τρεχει βρεξει χιονισει και μην μας ενοχλειτε και πολυ πολυ.
Δεχομαι το ανθρωπινο λαθος, μπορει να συμβει. Απ' εκει και περα ομως τρεχουμε εμεις που το καναμε να το διορθωσουμε, οχι να αγνοουμε και να απαξιωνουμε το ατομο που επαθε την βλαβη.
Η χειροτερη εταιρια και η χειροτερη ''εξυπηρετηση πελατων'' που εχω συναντησει.
ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ
 :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------

